# Record Lathes expert?



## Alie Barnes (17 May 2009)

Afternoon.

Does anyone here have a lot of experience with Record lathes, Mainly the CL1 36 x 15?

If anyone does can they please PM me as I have a few questions im hoping youll be able to help me with?

Thanks

Alie


----------



## wizer (17 May 2009)

Just post the question here Alie. Someone will be able to chip in.


----------



## Alie Barnes (17 May 2009)

OK i have a CL1 lathe and ive just bought a new lathe bench and i have it secured to the fllor with bolts. its now rock solid which im very pleased about but im still getting untrue turnings and vibration in the lathe head (i think)

the bench cant vibrate its really ecure with lots of weight on it. So im gonna replace the bearings and belt. ive removed the central spindle from the headstock, the tail bearings came out no problem but the head bearings is came out of the headstock and is attached to the central spindle. i cannot shift it. 

My question (one of many) but this one for now is should i bash the bearing to get it of the central spindle ( itried with a rubber mallet and no joy)and could this be the cause of the wobble? the wobble isnt massive but its enough to cause the tool to judder when cutting.

I can post pictures if need be.

thanks for all advice


----------



## big soft moose (17 May 2009)

Alie Barnes":2ipgb9i3 said:


> is should i bash the bearing to get it of the central spindle ( itried with a rubber mallet and no joy)and could this be the cause of the wobble? the wobble isnt massive but its enough to cause the tool to judder when cutting.
> 
> I can post pictures if need be.
> 
> thanks for all advice



i'm not a record expert but almost certainly not - bashing the bearing (or indeed changing it at all) strikes me as a bad idea before you have eliminated every other possibility.

the major causes of wobble tend to be untrue face plates / centres , the wood itself being out of balance , and the wood not being true to the mounting.

tool juddering could also be down to technique.


----------



## roggatismus (17 May 2009)

i am having this very same problem with my cwl12d lathe by clarke. i am awaiting a parts order and i will be replacing the old bits in the hope that it wil stop it. and im looking into a way to bolt the lather to the floor.

i didnt want to risk bashing anything with mine so i am going to be replacing the parts one by one and see which one is the defect.

hope you can solve it, nothing worse than juddering


----------



## Martyn (18 May 2009)

Record power have a good knowledge base on their website which might have the answer. If you register you can then email the problem and one of their guys will get back to you.
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... =16&dp=114
This is one problem i found with my cl3. The inner grub screw securing the pulley block had loosened.
After changing the belt, spindle and bearings I still had vibration problems.
In the end it was the tail stock quill. The barrel had worn in side and gone oval giving support to the morse taper at a couple of points instead of the radius of the barrel.
Contacted record via the website and spoke to Tony Rhodes who promptly sent me out a new barrel free of charge. Excellent advice and service.
There is a download for the cl3 manual on the site but I can't see one for yours but ask them, I'm sure they can help.


----------



## benchy (5 Dec 2010)

I have a CL1 record lathe and im experiencing vibration, specially when turning pens too but i think mine is worn bearings as they whirr sometimes (very annoying), i think one of the ball races has a flat spot or something. Anyone know what size bearings are needed to replace them...


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Dec 2010)

I can't help with the specific problem, but I can vouch for Record's excellent service; I had a query about an item I had bought second hand, so I registered on the website so that I could post a query. Within 10 minutes a knowledgable chap from Record telephoned me and answered all my questions.


----------

